# They need to ban me from CL!



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

There's been a pink Atlas on CL for over a week now.....pink! I just emailed and made them an offer.....I don't need another machine but how can you not want a pink one?:teehee:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CL = Craigslist?
pink atlas - I don't know atlas, need to check out this for my educational purposes.

Sure hope you get it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay - found it by googling. That's a nice machine.

The images I found = some have regular look and some have more bells and whistles even some type of guage.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Hope you get it! 
I emailed about the redeye in the cabinet this morning. If it's still available I plan on getting it tommorow. DH and I are off on another day of the scavengers journey area wide rummage sale


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

well they accepted my offer...hopefully will pick up Monday. This one looks to have all the bells and whistles on it too.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## nana28 (Sep 16, 2007)

I can so relate. I have bought sewing machines off CL and FB groups. What can i say? I LOVE sewing machines! LOL


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

well I called and left a message but no call back. I'll try again today and if it's meant to be it will be......


----------

